# Dating An Early Bulova Lcd Watch



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone know? I can't see the usual date code.

Thanks!


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Nothing on the case back or movement? I've got nothing ... :mda:


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Only what you see in the pics. I'll have to do some more digging online. I'll report back if I find anything.


----------

